# Okay, Sunshine kids Radian 80 or Britax Blvd



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Since I am thining of getting DD a new carseat and we have to get DS a new one I am looking at both the Blvds and the Radian 80s.

Opinions are more than welcome!


----------



## huskermommy (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, I know this is tough.... I just went thru this not too long ago.

I LOVE how you can fit 3 Radians in the backseat. You cannot do the same w/the britax. Which is a serious problem for us now that we're expecting a third baby and are having a hard time finding a vehicle.

I also love that the britax is huge and looks like it's protecting more of dd. Does that make any sense? I actually have the marathon, so a little different.

The boulevard goes to 65# and the radian goes to 80# which makes a big difference too.

There are so many pros and cons to each its so hard to choose! Even now that I chose the britax, I go back and forth wondering if I should've gotten the radian as far as width is concerned. The britax is 20" across.

Good luck! And I'm interested in what other mamas will say.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Unless your child is really heavy, the Radian 80 will last no longer than the 65. I have a 65 and a BV and I love them both for different reasons. You can't beat the tsip on the BV though.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so I am probably looking at the radian 65 now. This is such a hard decision to make! I found at tinyrides.com you can get the radian 65 for $199 with no tax or shipping.


----------



## VBMama (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I have a Britax Roundabout (the small one) and a Radian 65. I love the size of the Radian for my 4yo, but I HATE HATE HATE the ratcheting strap-tightening mechanism. HATE IT!!! It's so difficult to use compared to the smooth pull on the Roundabout. I know one of the larger Britax's also ratchets, maybe the Blvd, but if you can go try out the two seats in person with your dc in person I'd recommend it. My .02.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Depends on your install situation. Do you install in more than one vehicle? Do you need to fit 3 across?

Radian tends to be harder to install (can be impossible in some situations) BUT they're skinny.

Boulevard has the TSIP.

Radian has higher strap heights (how old/tall/ heavy are the kids in question?)

How's that for more questions than answers?









-Angela


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Angela! We have a 2003 Yukon with latch clips installed in seats.

DD is 2 yo, 34 inches, 27 pounds
DS is almost 4 months, 24.5 inches, 16 pounds

We need to have the two kids across the middle seat and still be able to either sit an adult or a 6 year old in her booster seat in the same seat. We will move DS to the new carseat sometime in the next month to 2 months. My yukon is our main vehicle but they do ride in DH's truck about once, maybe twice, a week while I am at work (7p-7a) plus I would like for him to have a way to drive with them in case of emergency. I hate transporting carseats but I don't want to spend $1000 on 4 carseats.

Does that help Angela!?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Okay- if you NEED three across (and it sounds like you do...) the I would TRY the radian. BUT I would go somewhere and get one to try to install before buying. I don't know the car specifics, but I know they can be tricky in some cars. Especially with belt installs. Luckily, you won't need a belt install YET, but past a given weight, you have to switch to a belt install (48lbs on many seats- anyone know the radian off the top of their head?)

Once a week transferring seats is a LOT. I would consider cheaper back-up seats in his truck. Otherwise that's a LOT of installing. Every install brings the risk of mistake.

hope that helps a little!

-Angela


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Angela...

Dh already has a roundabout in his truck for DD and since DS is still in the bucket that is an easy one When we switch DS to the bigger seat DH's truck will get the shaft and be one seat short. Unfortunatley the only places near me with the radian seats in stock are about an hours drive. I could order one and see how it works out. If we like it then order another and move the marathon to DH's truck....then I would have the 2 radians in my car (which is where we would need the 3 across). DH would then have the marathon and the roundabout in his truck. Looking at the possibility of needing 3 across (plus I am not sure we are done having kids anyway) I think maybe the radian would be the best bet for my car.

Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

What kind of a car does the Radian need to go into? Here is a comprehensive list of successful Radian installs, so you can do a search on that thread and see if it's do-able in your vehicle. If your car isn't on there, you can post a question inquiring about it, and I'm sure someone on there will be familiar with your vehicle


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
What kind of a car does the Radian need to go into?

A yukon....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rik8144* 
We have a 2003 Yukon with latch clips installed in seats.











-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Oops! Sorry I skimmed the thread.









I have never heard of a problem installing the Radian with LATCH in any vehicle. It's with a seatbelt install that you can run into problems. RF LATCH installs are very very easy







You will have to use the seatbelt eventually (since LATCH maxes out at 48 lbs) but as long as you don't have really long buckle stalks or forward-of-the-bight buckles you should be fine.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Luckily, you won't need a belt install YET, but past a given weight, you have to switch to a belt install (48lbs on many seats- anyone know the radian off the top of their head?)

I know that in Canada, the Radian says not to use LATCH after 65 pounds (so, use it right up until 65 pounds), which is quite interesting as many vehicles don't allow LATCH use past 40/48 pounds. According to the LATCH manual, GMC has a limit of 48 pounds for the lower anchors http://www.saferidenews.com/pdfs/LATCHApp_B_pg105.pdf


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The radian defers to the car manufacturers weight limits for the anchors.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
The radian defers to the car manufacturers weight limits for the anchors.

I just looked at the U.S. manual online and it says NOT to use LATCH after 48 pounds.

The Canadian manual says it's fine to install with UAS (our name for LATCH) up to 65 pounds.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The vehicle manual trumps the car seat manual


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The vehicle manual trumps the car seat manual









Unfortunately, I haven't found a vehicle manufacturer who puts the LATCH limits in their manual. We've got 3 newer vehicles in our family (a Toyota, an Acura and a Ford) and NONE of the manuals state the LATCH limits.

Also, I couldn't find anywhere in the Radian manual that tells you to confer with your vehicle owner's manual with respect to LATCH limits (not saying it's not there, just that I couldn't find it).

I also don't know any parents who would know that their vehicle manual trumps the car seat manual. Especially when I've seen vehicle manuals say to follow your car seat manual (which would lead parents to believe that the car seat manual trumps the vehicle one!).


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Unfortunately, I haven't found a vehicle manufacturer who puts the LATCH limits in their manual. We've got 3 newer vehicles in our family (a Toyota, an Acura and a Ford) and NONE of the manuals state the LATCH limits.

Also, I couldn't find anywhere in the Radian manual that tells you to confer with your vehicle owner's manual with respect to LATCH limits (not saying it's not there, just that I couldn't find it).

I also don't know any parents who would know that their vehicle manual trumps the car seat manual. Especially when I've seen vehicle manuals say to follow your car seat manual (which would lead parents to believe that the car seat manual trumps the vehicle one!).

Agreed, that's why the LATCH Manual comes in handy!


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Agreed, that's why the LATCH Manual comes in handy!

Heh-heh, too bad they don't include that with all car seats.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola* 
Unfortunately, I haven't found a vehicle manufacturer who puts the LATCH limits in their manual. We've got 3 newer vehicles in our family (a Toyota, an Acura and a Ford) and NONE of the manuals state the LATCH limits.

Also, I couldn't find anywhere in the Radian manual that tells you to confer with your vehicle owner's manual with respect to LATCH limits (not saying it's not there, just that I couldn't find it).

I also don't know any parents who would know that their vehicle manual trumps the car seat manual. Especially when I've seen vehicle manuals say to follow your car seat manual (which would lead parents to believe that the car seat manual trumps the vehicle one!).

That info came from Russ at SK, fyi.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
That info came from Russ at SK, fyi.

I think he'd be wise to put that in the manual then, most people don't talk to him personally.







(not that it would help since the vehicle manual don't state the LATCH limit....)


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)

Interestingly, my tether maxes out at 60lbs, so says my vehicle owner's manual. And for the curious, in Canada we call it UAS (Universal Anchorage System), not LATCH.


----------



## rik8144 (Apr 3, 2007)

Okay, so I talked to DH and I think we are going to buy 2 new Radians. Right now at tinryride.com you can get them 10% off (ends today) and no tax or shipping. Of course, my dh wanys to get the 80 simply because of fabric choices!


----------



## erinfenix727 (Sep 24, 2008)

I own a Britax Marathon for my 15 month old and I love it. But recently we have run into problems. I take a taxi every morning and I cannot carry such a large seat with an infant, plus I find it too hard to install in and out each time. My second choice when I was buying a car seat was the radian 65 and now I am again considering getting one. Does anyone have difficulties installing the radian? Is it hard to carry? If someone could help me answer these questions, it would make my day. Thanks.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, the Radian is VERY heavy (made of steel or somesuch) You will get better answers by starting your own thread though. Go back out to the "family safety" page and click the "New Thread" button.

Welcome to MDC!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I love our Radian. It is the absolute easiest seat I have ever installed using UAS (LATCH) and the hardest seat I have ever installed using the belt. It's heavy, but great for airline travel as it has a carrying strap and folds flat. I can get 3 of them in the back seat of my Honda Civic, I kid not.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sanguine_speed* 
Interestingly, my tether maxes out at 60lbs, so says my vehicle owner's manual. And for the curious, in Canada we call it UAS (Universal Anchorage System), not LATCH.

I know this is a very old thread, but in case anyone reads this...the top tether maxes out at 60 pounds, but the lower anchors max out at 40 or 48.


----------

